# Open identity embryo adoption



## Love Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi ladies

I am considering embryo adoption and wondered whether anyone knows if I can get embryos sent from an open ID country - USA perhaps, or a European country with lower costs.  If you know of any clinics/cryobanks which would do this, I would be so very grateful for your recommendation.  I can't find a clinic here in the UK that has embryos to adopt.  They seem to only off egg donation (looking at 15k per attempt).  However, Czech Republic and Greece, the costs are much much lower, but closed ID.  And now my purse if running low. I would also want to have quite a few embryos - because as it would be double-donor - I would want to be able to try for a sibling if I am lucky enough.  Also, I have a ureaplasma infection of the endometrium (so I might need more attempts than average).  

All the best


----------

